# Dog Canteens?



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I'm in the market for a good dog canteen system. Anyone use something other than a jug of water and a bowl?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

For the dog to carry on hikes, or for the car, or what?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Ted White said:


> I'm in the market for a good dog canteen system. Anyone use something other than a jug of water and a bowl?


We went the cheap route. Each handler is issued a new 1 gallon gas can. We mark it for water only. Each handler also carries a S.S. feed pan, in their car for water. The track dog, cadaver dog and patrol dogs, the handlers wear camel packs and a collaspable water dish, for field work.

David


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

The goal is for while we're out walking for a while. Say we're away from the car for an hour or so. I had a little canteen for dogs but the gasket isn't worth a hoot and it leaks. I was looking at this as an option: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+15+16753&pcatid=16753


----------



## Melissa Hoyer (Aug 28, 2006)

I like this one for in the car:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind.../PET/2767094&fbc=1&parentPage=family&keepsr=1

We take regular 3.5 hour trips during the summer and I can leave this bowl on the floor of my van so the dogs can drink when they want. Then I can use it in to pop up camper where space is limited and the water always gets dumped.

For walking I just have a cheap one that is a water bottle that clips into a bowl-type container. It works fine.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Darn I feel cheap - I just carry a water bottle for both me and the dogs on long hikes, cup my hand and pour the water in it to give him a drink. But I have looked at this gadget and it has some really good reviews:

http://www.handi-drink.com/


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Ya know, Lacey has the answer with the palm of the hand deal. The fact is that dog canteen I found and the one Lacey linked to are nothing to write home about. I'm sure the one I found leaks, just like the one I have now. 

A good quality canteen, however won't leak and has excellent straps. And I can take a drink also. And last I checked I actually have a palm on my hand... and a spare :-o


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ted White said:


> The goal is for while we're out walking for a while. Say we're away from the car for an hour or so. I had a little canteen for dogs but the gasket isn't worth a hoot and it leaks. I was looking at this as an option: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+15+16753&pcatid=16753


My daughter has that. Loves it.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+15+16753&pcatid=16753


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I carry a Brita personal size -- like a sports bottle, with a teeny Brita filter in the top that the water squeezes through. So you squeeze and drink for you, and I have a foldy-bowl for the dogs.

I love the Brita thing. Even have one by my bed, because it's covered (no dust and dog fur floating on my glass of water).

No need for the zillions of empty water bottles to recycle.

They have 'em at all kinds of stores with the regular Brita filter pitchers.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Went with this for $12 http://www.ruffwear.com/dog_bowl_small?sc=2&category=10 

Totally rolls and folds up. Put in pocket, etc.


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

I have one similar to that one...by Outward Hound. It's many years old and really does work.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

They make 'Camelback' type things for dogs now, too. Has anyone seen them?

http://www.pawshop.com/dogwabahysy.html

Not exactly sure how you'd teach a dog to suck the water out of the tube, but hey, it's a cool idea!


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

That's a cool thing if they don't reach around and put a tooth through it.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> They make 'Camelback' type things for dogs now, too. Has anyone seen them?
> 
> http://www.pawshop.com/dogwabahysy.html
> 
> Not exactly sure how you'd teach a dog to suck the water out of the tube, but hey, it's a cool idea!


 
I think it's hooked up to an IV.


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

Melissa Hoyer said:


> I like this one for in the car:
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind.../PET/2767094&fbc=1&parentPage=family&keepsr=1
> 
> We take regular 3.5 hour trips during the summer and I can leave this bowl on the floor of my van so the dogs can drink when they want. Then I can use it in to pop up camper where space is limited and the water always gets dumped.
> ...


 
I have the same one and my dogs really like it. I just put it in the floorboard and they can have water when they want it.


----------

